# Has anyone found a way to tell when a ewe is giong to lamb?



## MTDeb (Feb 20, 2003)

Has anyone found a sure fire way to tell when a ewe is going to lamb? I know I haven't. I watch them so close and there are no signs and then all of a sudden, when I'm not looking, there they are!

The only sign I've been able to see is that the ewe will go and hang out by herself. :shrug:


----------



## veme (Dec 2, 2005)

Nothing is 100%.
I've noticed that sometimes they will "drop" and get a hollow look in front of the pelvis - but not always.
I've had 'em hogging down morning feed, take a break...then go over by the stock tank (everybody's favorite place) and push out twins.  no kidding.

One thing I have noticed, and this is an observation given to me 20 years ago by a 90 year neighbor.
Stop checking for lambs after about 9 or 10 pm. Most ewes will not lamb after that time.
What happens is that when you go in to check you get them stirred up. If a ewe is in beginning labor she will sleep through the night and hold off until dawn.
Sure enough - it's true.

Also, there is a connection between feeding time and labor, and of course the weather.
If its going to be really cold & nasty......expect the "holdouts" to start dropping lambs by the dozen 

veme


----------



## derekv (Jan 31, 2007)

its 145 days from the time they are breed this is an exact number


----------



## derekv (Jan 31, 2007)

and im second guessing myself already it might be 150 but in between thos two numbers


----------



## vallyfarm (Oct 24, 2006)

Mine lamb just after I check on them so I can run into town. Also, My mothers almost always just after theit daughters. I think this is so mom can coach her daughters through the process first. Bad storms or low pressure systems seem to get 'em going too. Grain in the evening helps have day births. Grain in morning helps have pre-sun up births. The thinking is that the ewes wait to be able to get a good boost after the birthing. Mike


----------



## sheepish (Dec 9, 2006)

Our Rideaus lamb at 146 days after breeding. When we had Corriedales it was less, around 140 days. Our Hampshires were about 145 days. Some breeds lamb in as little as 135 days, for others it can be closer to 155.

Our ewes always separate themselves from the rest of the flock when they are about to lamb. Only the yearlings will hang around watching them labour. There are a few preferred lambing spots and most ewes choose them, unless they are already occupied by another ewe in labour. They usually nest, pawing at the ground and turning around. Often they make mothering sounds.

Their vulvas look pink and puffy, often their hips are sunken in and they look restless and uncomfortable. Most ewes in labour won't come for fresh hay or grain, but a few don't want to miss out on anything.

Sometimes between contractions they will just lie quietly, so it is really important to watch them for at least 10 minutes so you don't miss seeing them.


----------



## eieiomom (Jun 22, 2005)

Definitely varies between the breeds here.....143-145 days for the Friesian crosses and 150-152 days for the Lincolns and Lincoln crosses.


----------



## minnikin1 (Feb 3, 2003)

Article on signs of impending lambing

http://www.omafra.gov.on.ca/english/livestock/sheep/facts/98-091.htm#Signs


----------



## Suemo (Sep 19, 2002)

<G> When it comes to old show ewes (which most of mine are), they wouldn't miss out on anything. Most ewes will bag up and have milk in their teats when they are ready to go. Also, if you make the bulk of their feeding of an evening (after 4), they will tend to lamb between 8: and 10:30 in the morning. Getting on a steady routine of a light hay feeding in the morning (assuming you hand feed hay) and grain and hay of an evening makes a big difference. Out of 60 ewes, I could out on my fingers the ones that lambed after dark.
It's hard not to be a "nervous nellie" with the sheep. I started with dairy goats, where catching every kid is the norm. Most ewes, including ewe lambs can have their lambs and get them on their feet. Finding a teat is the biggest challenge, particularly with ewe lambs.

Bess


----------

